# قائمة إختصارات مهمة فى الهندسة الميكانيكية - list of abbreviations



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

LIST OF ABBREVIATIONS 
=====


*Commonly Used Abbreviations*

ASCE === American Society of Civil Engineers 
ASTM === American Society for Testing and Materials 
BCD === Baffle chute drop 
BFE === Base flood elevation 
BMP === Best management practice 
CDOT === Colorado Department of Transportation 
CDPHE === Colorado Department of Public Health and Environment 
CGIA === Colorado Governmental Immunity Act 
CMP === Corrugated metal pipe 
CRS === Colorado Revised Statutes 
CUHP === Colorado Urban Hydrograph Procedure 
CWA === Clean Water Act 
CWCB === Colorado Water Conservation Board 
DCIA === Directly connected impervious area 
DRCOG === Denver Regional Council of Governments 
EGL === Energy grade line 
EPA U.S. === Environmental Protection Agency 
FAA === Federal Aviation Administration 
FEMA === Federal Emergency Management Agency 
FHAD === Flood Hazard Area Delineation 
FHWA === Federal Highway Administration 
FIRM === Flood Insurance Rate Map 
FIS === Flood Insurance Study 
FPE === Flood protection elevation 
GSB === Grouted sloping boulder 
HGL === Hydraulic grade line 
HUD U.S. === Department of Housing and Urban Development 
H:V === Horizontal to vertical ratio of a slope 
ICC === Increased cost of compliance 
LID === Low impact development 
MDCIA === Minimized directly connected impervious area 
NAVD === North American Vertical Datum 
NFIA === National Flood Insurance Act 
NFIP === National Flood Insurance Program 
NGVD === National Geodetic Vertical Datum 
NOAA === National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration 
NPDES === National Pollutant Discharge Elimination System 
NRCS === Natural Resources Conservation Service 
PMP === Probable maximum precipitation 
RCP === Reinforced concrete pipe 
SBA === Small Business Administration 
SEO === Colorado State Engineer’s Office 
SFHA === Special Flood Hazard Area 
SFIP === Standard Flood Insurance Policy 
SWMM === Stormwater Management Model 
TABOR === Taxpayers Bill of Rights 
TWE === Tailwater elevation 
UDSWM === Urban Drainage Stormwater Management Model 
USACE U.S. == Army Corps of Engineers 
USGS U.S. === Geological Survey 
WEF Water === Environment Federation 
VHB === Vertical hard basin 
WQCV === Water quality capture volume 

*Commonly Used Units *

cfs === cubic feet per second 
cfs/ft ===cubic feet per second per foot 
ft === foot 
ft2 === square feet 
ft/ft === foot per foot 
ft/sec ===feet per second 
ft/sec2 ===feet per second squared 
hr === hour 
in === inch 
in/hr ===inches per hour 
in/hr/ac ===inches per hour per acre 
lbs === pounds 
lbs/cy ===pounds per cubic yard 
lbs/ft2 ===pounds per square foot 
lbs/ft3 ===pounds per cubic foot 
lbs === PLS/acre pounds pure live seed per acre 
min ===minute 
psi === pounds per square inch 
psf === pounds per square foot


=================​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

فكرة حلوة يا هندسة 
نعمل موضوع خاص بالمختصرات


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (16 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abed.ghaze (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك في علمك ونفع بك


----------



## طارق بويرق (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (23 مارس 2009)

thx for these short cuts


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*الجزء الثانى من الاختصارات*




------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------
​


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (23 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
فكرة جيدة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

جهد يستحق التقدير شكرااااااا


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 مارس 2009)

انت تستحق ان تكون عضوا متميزا جدا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا 
دعونا نتعلم من بعض

وأرجوكم لاتنسوا 
ماحدث فى غزة للأبد





​


----------



## محترف جدا (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه التحفة من المختصرات


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك في علمك ونفع بك*​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم علي غبشة (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ، ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، فهل من مزيد ؟


----------



## فرمان عثمان (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------

